# Magic Yarn Ball Partner List!



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

OK! Here we go!

MissMenagerie (my 18 yo dd) and FarmWannaBe!
PyroBear and HoozierArkyTex!
Miz Mary and Madame!
NorthPrairieGirl and PollySC!
WR and Nellie!

(I added MissMenagerie in because we had an odd number. Or maybe we are all just odd....  )

Please PM your partner with your favorite colors, interests and any allergies, and your address.  HAVE FUN!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Ohhh! I am so excited for this! I will be contacting PollySC this weekend to visit! Thanks Nellie for getting this together! These swaps/exchanges are always such fun and it is a great way to get to know people a little better!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Nellie - thanks so much for setting this up! 

This is the first time I've been involved in a swap/exchange - can you run through the procedure again (including the date it should be sent out)? Thanks so much!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

A Magic Yarn Ball is a ball or two of yarn, about 100 yards or so, total, of either store-bought or handspun yarn. Small, inexpensive gifts are wrapped inside it, like seed packets or stitch markers or candy or little soaps or even pretty shells, beads or stones, so that when the recipient unwraps the yarn, the little gifts fall out "like magic". (I said "unwrap" because I cannot honestly relate to having the self control to knit or crochet something and not know what's IN THAT BALL!!!)

Here are some really pretty ones, (the one I made was NOT this elaborate!!) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/libr...agic-yarn-ball
http://www.swap-bot.com/swap/show/234

We'll send the yarn balls out by mid-July.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Pyrobear and I were partners last time. Is it okay that we are partners again?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh my! It must be fate. lol. 

Ok, everyone, does anyone want to trade partners with Hoosier and Pyro?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

YAY ! now for the FUN of putting it together !!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

So, I havent heard from my "partner" in 5 days ..... do I assume she has no allergies , and go ahead with my magic ball ?? ....when are we supposed to mail ??


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Miz Mary, have you tried to pm Madame? 
That is what I would do. She is nice.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

If there's someone that didn't get a partner, or would want to do another, I'd love to do this. Sorry, but I just haven't had the time to keep up with all the posts and am truly sorry I missed out on this one!
-Catherine


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Nellie - If you wouldn't mind, I would like to take Catherine as a partner too. I had knee surgery last Thursday and will be laid up for a couple of weeks and making these MYB are something to keep my mind off "things!" Please let me know if that is ok and we will get the ball rolling! Thanks!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Northprairiegirl, that would be great, thanks!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

northprairiegir said:


> Nellie - If you wouldn't mind, I would like to take Catherine as a partner too. I had knee surgery last Thursday and will be laid up for a couple of weeks and making these MYB are something to keep my mind off "things!" Please let me know if that is ok and we will get the ball rolling! Thanks!


YIPPEEEEE!! I'll PM you to get your address. Now to go through my stash to find out what to ball up for you. Wheeee...
-Catherine


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a dr. appointment on Mon. and will be doing some shopping for the goodies for the inside of the MYBs I will be sending! I am excited! Also determined today that spinning counts towards therapy for my knee! I don't know if my dr would agree and my ds asked, "Mom should you really be doing that already?" but I felt good doing it and it wasn't painful or anything like that. Heck - I might be on to something!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

It never hurts to spin, right? It's therapy, we all know that.

Shhhh -- don't tell northprairiegirl but I'm winding up some surprises for her today.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

How's it going? Are we all spinning and conniving away?  My dad made a niddy noddy for me, and I discovered I spun exactly 100 yards, lol.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I've got the stuff, but after getting burned on the last swap (sent lots, got nothing), I'm waiting to get my package before sending hers. Like they say, once burned, twice shy.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Madame - I feel so bad for you about what happened last time. I know for personal experience how disappointing it is to put time and money into things to send someone and then get nothing in return. I am hoping that this time will be a different outcome for you! 

My MYBs will be sent ou to my partners on Monday (Tuesday at the latest!) I have all my things gathered and plan on wrapping them this weekend. It has really been a lot of fun getting these things together and I can't wait to send them off! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Be sure and post pictures everyone when you get your packages so we can drool over what you got. (That reminds me, I have to figure out my photobucket account again!) Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope it works out for you this time too Madame. 
I will be sending mine out Monday too. Had a tangled mess when I took it off the niddy noddy - how does everyone deal with that? I got it all out last night, so now it's wrapping time! It's like wrapping Christmas presents, but a whole lot better 

I'm ready for a KAL now - this was fun!


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

Madame: Could you PM me your address? I have something I would like to send to you. I missed out on this one, have been too busy canning to read much on here lately. I hate I missed it. My partner last time was just wonderful and I am in the process of knitting myself a purse with the yarn she sent. I love it. 

Madame I hate you got burned. If you don't mind PMing me your address, I would like to send something to you.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

It WILL work out for you Madame !!! I , too have been burned in a swap !!! I've been here on Homesteading today about 9 years and do the quilt swaps ... your safe with me !!!! I'll pm you !


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Madly spinning here, still! (Shhhhh, don't tell, but I'm spinning Miss Menagerie's yarn, too, as she is still a very beginning spinner and is also working on a berry farm and asked me to..) How's everyone coming along?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm not spinning and had planned to have everything together by now but my youngest has had some transportation problems that could only be resolved by mom lending him her only means of transportation. I should be able to wrap this all up in the next day or so.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I mailed to Madame on Monday !!!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Miz Mary and I must be on the same schedule. I mailed to Northprairiegirl on Monday.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

My spinning is done, but the winding is not! It's in progress, and hopefully will be mailed out early next week. I had hoped it would be this week, but


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Bumpity-Bump.... So what treasures did everyone get? What fun projects have you made with them?
Catherine


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

What a coincidence! I just logged on to get the Miss Menagerie's address and this thread was bumped to the top. 

I'm leaving for the post office now


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Call me disorganized but I'll be shipping mine next week.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have my ball wound up, now I just need to get a box and send it along to northprairiegir. I can't wait to see what I get from her, too!! Hopefully I'll get a whole lot of good ideas for next years Magic Yarn Ball swap!! 
Catherine


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Ah, how sweet - but don't worry on it . The person who didn't send me anything back could have been dishonest, but it's also possible that something dire happened. I'll give her the benefit of the doubt.

Miz Mary sent me my magic yarn ball and I'll be mailing hers out tomorrow - I've been swamped, but life is slowing down a bit. She is an artistic soul! Miz Mary, I think you'll love it!





Forest Breath said:


> Madame: Could you PM me your address? I have something I would like to send to you. I missed out on this one, have been too busy canning to read much on here lately. I hate I missed it. My partner last time was just wonderful and I am in the process of knitting myself a purse with the yarn she sent. I love it.
> 
> Madame I hate you got burned. If you don't mind PMing me your address, I would like to send something to you.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Yippeee... I just sent my ball off to Northprairiegirl. Can't wait to see what gets sent back to me. I feel like some kid at Christmas!! Of course it sure doesn't FEEL like Christmas out!! Ugh... 
Oh, don't forget to post here what you unwound from your balls!! That will help me with ideas for next year!!
Catherine


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

springvalley said:


> Oh, don't forget to post here what you unwound from your balls!! That will help me with ideas for next year!!
> Catherine


I confess - I put stuff with the yarn, but not in the yarn. Just forgot. Ooops.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Madame said:


> I confess - I put stuff with the yarn, but not in the yarn. Just forgot. Ooops.


Mine was so messy looking, I probably should have gone with your method. Oh well, it's long gone in the mail now ...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I recieved Madame's MYB !!! LOVE it !!! the yarn is fancy awesomeness !!
I use Marykay , and Im addicted to lip balm - perfect !!!!!
The book is a hoot, Im laughing out loud !! 
Think Ill make a little knitted cell phone case with the blue yarn !

THANK YOU MADAME !!!!!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Awww, I'm glad you like it. I had fun putting it together! The yarn was in my stash, waiting for you for several years! The blue was a bit of handspun I made a few years back. :-D
I'm going to use the yarn you sent me to make footies for my latest great-niece!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

MissMenagerie got hers late last week from PKboo, and left the next day for a housesitting job. She was so excited! (about the yarn AND the housesitting job, <grin>) She'll post pics when she gets back.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Has anyone heard from Northprairiegirl? I've sent her numerous PM's and haven't heard from her. Sent her a ball and haven't heard if she's received it nor if she's sent one back to me. I'm just worried that perhaps her knee has been giving her fits.
Catherine


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I sent her a PM almost 2 weeks ago and have not heard back from her.


----------



## MissMenagerie (Mar 26, 2008)

I received a MYB from BKBoo!!! I had a blast unwinding it to find all the little treasures hidden inside!!!!








Thank you PKBoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I just got my wonderful package from Miss Managerie - woohoo!!! :banana02:

It's awesome! I love the yarn (it's a beautiful cheery green) with lots of great goodies! I'll take pictures as soon as I can so I can share it all with you (but I'm going to eat all the dandelion jam myself!)

Thanks so much Miss Managerie and Nellie! I had a great time with this!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't wait to do this again next year!! I just got my package from PollySC!! Inside was a coloring book for my 4yo daughter and a ball for my 10mo son. How sweet to include them!!
For me, there is a beautiful ball of handspun (oh so soft, need to find out what fibers). I couldn't wait to figure out what was inside... Yardley English Lavender bar of soap, beeswax lip balm, post-it notes, tictacs, a wonderfully crochet Xmas ornament, potholder (need the instructions!) and beaded bracelet!
Hope she likes what I sent!!
Can't wait to do this again!! 
Catherine


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

So glad you liked it, Catherine. I forgot to enclose a note. The yarn is dyeable, spun from Carol Lee's Brown Sheep mill ends. The roving she sells is such a bargain and spins easily.

The potholder is just squares of tunisian (afghan) crochet. Tunisian simple stitch, I think it's called.

Ann


----------



## MissMenagerie (Mar 26, 2008)

> tell me what all of it is! It looks wonderful!!!


Okay, there was a cool pencil that looks like a stick, a pink pen, two blue buttons made out of rock, beaded stitch marker, miniature stapler, tape dispenser and staple remover, flower key cover, two note pads, a cute little cases that has sticky notes in it, an adorable little basket, pictures of the ewe and alpaca the fiber came from, dolphin bracelet and a necklace. And of course the yarn, which is a gorgeous black! I think I'm going to make a hat......
:banana02:


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Ooooooh, I got the most wonderful box from Catherine (springvalley) today. :bouncy: THREE balls of yarn wound around each other... the outside was handspun icy gray-blue, then luscious coral ALPACA (pardon my cap's, but I'm excited) then chartreuse ALPACA/MERINO(so soft), all wrapped around stitch markers and a tape measure (how did she know I'm always misplacing mine?) and the most delicious looking bar of soap (it looks just like vanilla/chocolate swirl fudge).

Thank you, Catherine, for restoring my faith in swaps. 

Ann


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MissMenagerie said:


> , two blue buttons made out of rock,


I have buttons like that (different color) and they are actually WOOD! I'm forgetting the name of the wood though. Turn them over and you should be able to see the bark around the edges.


----------



## MissMenagerie (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, I took a closer look at them, and they are made from wood, still just as exciting!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Even more so! This wood is sooo hard, all they have to do is polish them up and they look like stone. I love them!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to get pictures of what Miss Menagerie sent me - but I wore the earrings today for my first day of school! And got lots of compliments 

I have to find something to make so I can use some of those buttons - they are very cool! If you need more Miss M, let me know - our LYS carries a lot of different colors.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Miz Mary said:


> I recieved Madame's MYB !!! LOVE it !!! the yarn is fancy awesomeness !!
> I use Marykay , and Im addicted to lip balm - perfect !!!!!
> The book is a hoot, Im laughing out loud !!
> Think Ill make a little knitted cell phone case with the blue yarn !
> ...


Would sender pm me about the metallic yarn I have a project in mind this would be just right for and wondering where you purchased. I like to take things sitting around the house, easy as I have a bit of collections of everything, and I have this pill boyish type hat in black with rhinestones on th veil. This yarn looks like it would work to cut pieces to card into black to work the yarn in my head.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Luvz, pm Madame direct. She's a real sweetie (I've met her IRL). Or get ahold of SpringValley (she used to own a LYS and may have some at a sale price).


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

luvzmybabz said:


> Would sender pm me about the metallic yarn I have a project in mind this would be just right for and wondering where you purchased. I like to take things sitting around the house, easy as I have a bit of collections of everything, and I have this pill boyish type hat in black with rhinestones on th veil. This yarn looks like it would work to cut pieces to card into black to work the yarn in my head.


*ThreadBear Fiber Arts Studio - www.threadbearfiberarts.com
319 South Waverly Road, Lansing - (517) 703-9276*


I bought it there 5+ years ago. Don't know if they still have it. You might want to ask Mz Mary for the brand. It's very soft, lightweight, great for lace projects.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I got my Magic Yarn Ball from WR a couple of weeks ago, and am just now able to post it: 










Several lovely balls of yarn!  And the coolest knitting/crocheting tool holder, complete with little scissors, needle, tape measure, etc. Some darling flower appliques and some labels to sew in hand made stuff. And a project bag to put it all in. Thank you so much WR!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Nellie, I hope you get as much use out of your multi tool as I do.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks Nellie, I received my package today and I'm looking foward to spring when I can plant the seeds, the earrings are the exact color I've been looking for, the little pincushion is going to be a lifesaver and the yarn is absolutely beautiful.

I'd also like to add that Nellie is not late on this. I knew she got burned last time around so I asked her to not send my package until she had mine in hand.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad you got it! It is sure fun making these!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Seems there are times when you get burned and times you get the most wonderful items! I never did hear from Northprairiegirl but got a wonderful 'ball' from PollySC. PollySC and I did an undercover trade as neither of us got a response back from Northprairiegirl and we didn't want to loose out on the fun of a swap. I think we'll both do it again next year. I know I will! 
Catherine


----------

